# Typical Arimidex dosage on cycle?



## BB_999

What's the standard Adex dosage on cycle to prevent estro sides without killing libido?

Thanks


----------



## Mars

There isn't a typical dosage as i have posted 18,048 times lol.

Everyone has different amounts of the enzyme aromatase, thats why you start low and increase the dose if neccessary.


----------



## C.Hill

Some people run 1mg every day, others run 0.5mg every 2-3days, it's all person dependant, find out what works for you.


----------



## BB_999

Mars said:


> There isn't a typical dosage as i have posted 18,048 times lol.
> 
> Everyone has different amounts of the enzyme aromatase, thats why you start low and increase the dose if neccessary.


Let me put it another way then.

What is a good starting dose to work up from?


----------



## Mars

The Lifter said:


> Let me put it another way then.
> 
> What is a good starting dose to work up from?


Whats your cycle? have you suffered from high estrogen sides on previous cycle and waht were those cycle?

But for a quick answer, if you are taking aromatizable compounds in quantities that are say 8-10 x your natural test production then i would start at say 0.5mg of adex mon/wed/fri.


----------



## BB_999

Mars said:


> Whats your cycle? have you suffered from high estrogen sides on previous cycle and waht were those cycle?
> 
> But for a quick answer, if you are taking aromatizable compounds in quantities that are say 8-10 x your natural test production then i would start at say 0.5mg of adex mon/wed/fri.


I generally run very low dose cycles (Test wise anyway). It's usually a Test base of 250mg with other bits added as I go along, currently Mast P with Var to come later in the cycle.

The reason I ask is even on such a low dose of Test after about 10 weeks I feel a definite drop in mood and libido as though some aromatisation is occuring. I like to run cycles for 16 weeks so I want to supress the estro sides for the remaining 7 weeks of the cycle.

Also, as of this weekend I'm going to adjust my HCG intake to 1000iu as you advise. I'm thinking an AI may be necessary with this increase.

I get slight gyno behind my right nip if I go over 300mg Test/wk.


----------



## BB_999

Bump


----------



## stone14

Ai dose is trial and error mate, maybe start at 0.5mg e3d and go from there, better to start low and build up weekly not daily, and go off water retention and libido, may take more than 1 cycle to nail your dose.


----------



## Ben_Dover

As above, I tried without and got itchy nips in 500mg test pw, 0.5mg adex eod seemed to cure it without breaking the bank. @ausbuilt recommends it everyday but he is loaded


----------



## BB_999

stone14 said:


> Ai dose is trial and error mate, maybe start at 0.5mg e3d and go from there, better to start low and build up weekly not daily, and go off water retention and libido, may take more than 1 cycle to nail your dose.


I intend to start low, just wondering what is considered to be low and at what frequency.

Is E3D enough, not EOD?


----------



## G-man99

0.5mg mon/wed/fri to start


----------



## reza85

G-man99 said:


> 0.5mg mon/wed/fri to start


on 250ml test i would no bother mate. but 3x a week 0.5 is a good start


----------



## reza85

Ben_Dover said:


> As above, I tried without and got itchy nips in 500mg test pw, 0.5mg adex eod seemed to cure it without breaking the bank. @ausbuilt recommends it everyday but he is loaded


lol yes but aus takes 4g test a week also


----------



## Ben_Dover

Good point...


----------



## loonts

I just have to put my 2 cents worth in. Many anabolic steroids aromatize, convert to estrogen via the aromatase enzyme, a process that is responsible for many of the undesirable side effects that can accompany anabolic steroid use such as acne, gynecomastia, water-retention, etc. In one study, both .5mg and 1mg doses of Arimidex were shown to decrease estrogen by roughly 50%. The 1mg/day dose also increased testosterone levels by 58%. In that same study, in both groups LH and FSH increased slightly as well.


----------



## 31205

loonts said:


> I just have to put my 2 cents worth in. Many anabolic steroids aromatize, convert to estrogen via the aromatase enzyme, a process that is responsible for many of the undesirable side effects that can accompany anabolic steroid use such as acne, gynecomastia, water-retention, etc. In one study, both .5mg and 1mg doses of Arimidex were shown to decrease estrogen by roughly 50%. The 1mg/day dose also increased testosterone levels by 58%. In that same study, in both groups LH and FSH increased slightly as well.


 Mate if they haven't sorted their arimidex dose out since 2012, they'll probably never get it sorted.


----------



## Russian_88

sen said:


> Mate if they haven't sorted their arimidex dose out since 2012, they'll probably never get it sorted.


 I'm still trying to figure out mine, 3 years later lol


----------

